# VPN/PPTP Auth Problems

## root66

Hi guys,

i need to get PPTP over WLAN working here in my university. I'm using Gentoo, vanilla kernel 2.6.8.1. I patched the kernel to support MPPE. Im using PPTP v. 2.4.2.

Here my problem: After i got DHCP working, i need to start the VPN tunnel but somehow the authentification fails. I do not get a proper response to my auth request, in any cases the server requests termination right after my auth request. No matter if i use EAP or MPPE i basically get the same error:

EAP:

```

pppd options in effect:

debug      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

updetach      # (from command line)

logfd 1      # (from command line)

linkname gso-vpn      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

dump      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

noauth      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

name informatik.fh-nuernberg.de\\inXXXXX      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

remotename gso-vpn      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

pty pptp 192.168.0.1 --nolaunchpppd       # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

mru 1400      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

mtu 1400      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

lcp-echo-failure 10      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

lcp-echo-interval 10      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

ipparam gso-vpn      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

noipdefault      # (from /etc/ppp/options)

defaultroute      # (from /etc/ppp/options)

usepeerdns      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

nobsdcomp      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nodeflate      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

require-mppe      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

using channel 26

Using interface ppp0pptpconfig: monitoring interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1400> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe78dc740> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x0 <mru 1400> <auth eap> <magic 0x19aa066d> <pcomp> <accomp> <callback CBCP> <mrru 1614> <endpoint [local:89.a3.0c.cf.99.d8.4e.3c.a8.99.66.0b.b6.3a.53.9a.00.00.00.00]> < 17 04 00 99>]

sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x0 <callback CBCP> <mrru 1614> < 17 04 00 99>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1400> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xe78dc740> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1400> <auth eap> <magic 0x19aa066d> <pcomp> <accomp> <endpoint [local:89.a3.0c.cf.99.d8.4e.3c.a8.99.66.0b.b6.3a.53.9a.00.00.00.00]>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1400> <auth eap> <magic 0x19aa066d> <pcomp> <accomp> <endpoint [local:89.a3.0c.cf.99.d8.4e.3c.a8.99.66.0b.b6.3a.53.9a.00.00.00.00]>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xe78dc740]

rcvd [EAP Request id=0x1c Identity <No message>]

sent [EAP Response id=0x1c Identity <Name "informatik.fh-xxx.de\\inXXXXX">]

rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x19aa066d]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x3 19 aa 06 6d 00 3c cd 74 00 00 02 b3]

LCP terminated by peer (^YM-*^Fm^@<M-Mt^@^@^BM-3)

sent [LCP TermAck id=0x3]

Connection terminated.
```

CHAP:

```

pptpconfig: debug information dump ends, starting pppd

pppd options in effect:

debug      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

updetach      # (from command line)

logfd 1      # (from command line)

linkname gso-vpn      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

dump      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

noauth      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

refuse-eap      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

name informatik.fh-nuernberg.de\\inXXXX      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

remotename gso-vpn      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

pty pptp 192.168.0.1 --nolaunchpppd       # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

mru 1400      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

mtu 1400      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

lcp-echo-failure 10      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

lcp-echo-interval 10      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

ipparam gso-vpn      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

noipdefault      # (from /etc/ppp/options)

defaultroute      # (from /etc/ppp/options)

usepeerdns      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

nobsdcomp      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nodeflate      # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

require-mppe      # (from /etc/ppp/peers/gso-vpn)

using channel 25

Using interface ppp0

pptpconfig: monitoring interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1400> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xd53b7892> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x0 <mru 1400> <auth eap> <magic 0x433e3267> <pcomp> <accomp> <callback CBCP> <mrru 1614> <endpoint [local:89.a3.0c.cf.99.d8.4e.3c.a8.99.66.0b.b6.3a.53.9a.00.00.00.00]> < 17 04 00 98>]

sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x0 <callback CBCP> <mrru 1614> < 17 04 00 98>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1400> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xd53b7892> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1400> <auth eap> <magic 0x433e3267> <pcomp> <accomp> <endpoint [local:89.a3.0c.cf.99.d8.4e.3c.a8.99.66.0b.b6.3a.53.9a.00.00.00.00]>]

sent [LCP ConfNak id=0x1 <auth chap 07>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <mru 1400> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x433e3267> <pcomp> <accomp> <endpoint [local:89.a3.0c.cf.99.d8.4e.3c.a8.99.66.0b.b6.3a.53.9a.00.00.00.00]>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <mru 1400> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x433e3267> <pcomp> <accomp> <endpoint [local:89.a3.0c.cf.99.d8.4e.3c.a8.99.66.0b.b6.3a.53.9a.00.00.00.00]>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xd53b7892]

rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x0 <2b15f75b050c19b70b597aed411be04c>, name = "FIREWALL"]

sent [CHAP Response id=0x0 <42048debb600be13f74fbcb155c3fba7000000000000000014231c646e49b9b0cd6d03d21bb013589a4dbd48c54d7cf>, name = "informatik.fh-xxx.de\\inXXXX"]

rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x433e3267]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x4 "C>2g\000<\37777777715t\000\000\002\37777777663"]

LCP terminated by peer (C>2g^@<M-Mt^@^@^BM-3)

sent [LCP TermAck id=0x4]

Connection terminated.
```

I couldn't find any solution to the problem on the pptp.sf.net or somewhere else, hopefully someone can help me  :Smile: 

----------

## cato`

VPN out of the box... someday, sometime?

----------

## root66

This is a really nice script, but unfortunatly this doesn't solve my problem. I have no problem executing the steps of a vpn connection, my problem IS the vpn connection. I cannot authenticate.

How can i find out which authentification method/parameters I need to use? (And don't say that i have to ask the admins, these guys didn't manage it for them selves). I guess that the VPN server is a Windows 2003 Server. The strange thing is that I don't get a CHAP Error message, but the server requests termination of the connection for "no reason", right after the password data is send. If the login data would be wrong, it should give me a proper response, right?

Both EAP and MPPE Auth show the same error, i just don't know what that means... Is both auth methods wrong?

----------

## root66

I finally got it...

the problem was, that i entered a domain into the login data. I removed the domain, that's it. Yuppi  :Smile: 

----------

